# Free Books and Study Materials in San Diego for PE Exam Prep



## smkenney (Sep 10, 2022)

All are free and in pretty good condition. Hoping to give away in one or a couple bundles. Strong preference for you to pick up somewhere in the La Jolla or Kearny Mesa area or somewhere between.

Books available:


Chemistry for Environmental Engineering & Science 5th Edition (Sawyer, McCarty, Parkin)
American Concrete Institute 318-08 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete
Engineering Fluid Mechanics 8th Edition (Crowe, Elger, Robinson)
Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering (Das)
Contaminant Hydrogeology (Fetter)
Water Supply and Pollution Control (Viessman Jr & Hammer)
Hydrology Water Quantity and Quality Control (Wanielista, Kersten, Eaglin)
Environmental Engineering Fundamentals, Sustainability, Design (Mihelcic, Zimmerman)
Handbook of Hydrology (Maidment)
Wastewater Engineering Treatment and Reuse Fourth Edition Paperback (Metcalf & Eddy)
Reinforced Concrete Design 2nd Edition (Sutherland and Reese)
Concrete Problems Causes and Cures (Ropke)
Federal Highway Administration Soils and Foundations Workshop Manual Paperback
The Asphalt Handbook Sixth Printing
Soil Mechanics in Engineering Practice (Terzaghi and Peck)
Mechanics of Materials 6th Edition (Hibbeler)
Engineering Mechanics Statics 10th Edition (Hibbeler)
Study Materials printed and in 3-ring binders (electronic versions not available):

6 Minute Solutions Water Resources & Environmental
6 Minute Solutions Geotechnical
School of PE Water Resources & Environmental (Spring 2014)
School of PE Structural (Spring 2014)
EET Hydraulics and Hydrology
EET Materials
EET Site Development, Safety, Construction, Excavation & Embankment, Erosion Control, Means & Methods
I also have California Exam materials available, which can be found on a separate post. Noting here in case anyone is interested in both or if you find this post first.


----------



## Civillady (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello! Are these still avai


smkenney said:


> All are free and in pretty good condition. Hoping to give away in one or a couple bundles. Strong preference for you to pick up somewhere in the La Jolla or Kearny Mesa area or somewhere between.
> 
> Books available:
> 
> ...


Hello are these all still available? Will be in the La Jolla area next weekend!


----------



## smkenney (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi Civillady - Yes, they are still available. Just sent you a message to coordinate.


----------

